# El centro historico de Ica, tomas ineditas por mi :)!



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Haha, bueh, el centro de Ica es muy distinto a la mayoria de centros peruanos, es de un estilo muy clasicista y con una notable infuncia italiana y en ciertos aspectos del movimiento neocolonial en Lima. Lamentablemente esta muy descuidado y falto de mantenimiento. 
Esta es solo una parte, luego pondre otra .

Empezamos con la Plaza Bolognesi (le dicen plazuela pero es casi del tamaño que la Plaza de Armas), que vendría a ser la equivalente a la Plaza San Martin en Lima, fue construida en 1921 . Ahora se encuentra un poco venida a menos.





































Ahora subimos por la calle Lima, que fue en antaño la equivalente al Jiron de la Union en la capital, en ella se concentraron los principales comercios de la ciudad.... algunos edificios resaltantes en la zona:
- Casa Republicana.










- (Antigua) Dulceria Evangelina: La verdad es que no estoy seguro si ya no funciona (es que quitaron el cartel y esta cerrado), pero fue una de las dulcerías tradicionales de Ica, según mi tía, vendían el mejor manjar blanco de la ciudad.










- IPC: El actual instituto peruano canadiense, sin información sobre la casa que ocupa:










- Casa desconocida, sin mucha info sobre ella, solo puedo afirmar que al parecer data de tiempos coloniales:










- Prefectura: Bueh, Ex-prefectura, no se que es lo que va a funcionar ahí después de la eliminación de estos entes.










- Ex-Cine Ica: Uno de los 3 antiguos cine teatros de la ciudad, particularmente me encanta, es muy elegante y fino. Ademas sera el futuro Saga Falabella, en mi opinión (aunque depende del trabajo que hagan por dentro), sera el mas "chic" del Perú fuera de Lima hahahaha (aunque sera solo express).



















- Como me gustaría que lo pintaran:










- Iglesia de San José: Es, junto a la catedral, una de las dos unicas iglesias COLONIALES que quedan en Ica. Fue durante muchos años "capilla" del Colegio San José (para mujeres) hasta que este dejo el local, también verán la portada para ingresar al antiguo colegio . Actualmente la iglesia esta cerrada al público, en su interior, lo se por referencias de mi mama (que estudio en ese colegio), tenia altares en pan de oro .



















- Portadas de origen colonial:



















Doblamos un toque para ver la...

- Casa Alvarado:










- Como me gustaria que lo pinten !










Y llegamos a la Plaza de Armas...










- En esta foto se precia el obelisco y uno de los "cosquillacielos" de la ciudad, el Banco de Credito de 7 pisos de alto.










- Otra vista:










Algunos edificios al rededor de la Plaza:

- Antigua casa del Conde de Vista Florida, de la cual solo queda la parte inferior de la entrada y el zaguan, porque de ahi se construyo practicamente "encima" de ella uno de los portales copiados de los de Lima en los 40s (tambien se copiaron el hecho de ser un atentado arquitectonico ¬¬).










- Casa de Correos: Actualmente un locutorio de la Trafafonica:










- Ruinas de la antigua Iglesia de San Agustin, esto es solo una especualacion: En la colonia en Ica no existia catedral (porque dependia de la arquidiocesis de Lima), entonces solo las iglesias de las congregaciones que estaban en la Plaza de Armas (jesuitas-la actual catedral), (agustinos-las ruinas) y los dominicos en alguna otra esquina, mientras los mercedarios llegaron luego de la expulsion jesuita. Mas al fondo se aprecia un poco del mas alto de la ciudad, la ex-mutual con 9 pisos xD.










- Municipalidad, inspirada en la de Lima fue construida en los años 40, en las fotos antiguas se puede ver como lucia antes: mucho mejor xD.










- Casa del Marquez de Torre Hermosa: Una de las pocas construcciones coloniales de Ica, de un solo piso por la sismicidad y con una hermosa portada labrada en piedra albergo a Simon Bolivar en su estadia en al ciudad.
Sus interiores fueron derruidos, solo quedan intactos el zaguan y la portada. Todo gracias a las nuevas leyes de patrimonio de la constitcion del 93.










Ahora llegamos a la catedral!!! Mi iglesia favorita de la ciudad. Fue inicialmente la Iglesia de la Compañia de Jesus, data del Siglo XVIII y es de estilo neoclasico (aunque sus retablos son churriguerescos). Con la expulsion de los jesuitas esta iglesia fue ocupada por los mercedarios (por eso los mayores aun le llaman a esta iglesia "La merced").. se le han hecho constantes remodelaciones en las que perdio el artesonado de madera en el techo y el retablo mayor. Esta iglesia fue elevada a catedral a mediados del Siglo XX con la creacion del Obispado de Ica, por ubicarse en la Plaza de Armas; sin embargo, solo contiene una puerta (las catedrales deben contener 3) y no es la iglesia mas grande y representativa de la ciudad. Su estado de conservacion es deplorable y se usa muy poco, ademas que el parroco del "el sagrario" que es su parroquia es una persona mal educada que no permite que se tome fotos al interior del templo y exige que se pague la limosna "si vienen a misa, es un servicio, y tienen que pagar" es su famosa frase. Por eso la gente solo va a los actos religiosos oficiales presididos por el Obispo.























































De ahi llegamos a ver dos casonas iqueñas de distintas epocas, la Casa Badaraco y la Casa Razzeto (o Razeto xD, analizando bien ya me confundi):

- Casa Raz(z)eto xD:










- Casa Badaraco (mi favorita):










Ahora doblamos a la calle San Martin para ir a la iglesia de San Francisco y llegamos al Hospedaje del Valle, otra de las pocas casonas coloniales de Ica, pero este muy sencilla:










Y por fin llegamos a la Iglesia de San Francisco, la mas grande y popular de la ciudad, lo curioso es que contiene 3 puertas y siempre estan abiertas las 3 sin ser catedral. Fue construida en los años 40 luego que el terremoto de ese mismo año tumbara la primera que databa de tiempos coloniales. Es de estilo eclectico, contiene elementos, neoclasicos, neogoticos y barrocos:

- Vista de los campanarios:










- Interiores:














































- Cristo de la Buena Muerte: Lo pongo a parte porque es uno de los altarsillos tipicos de la iglesia, ademas que muestra su concepcion como cercana a la gente, con la posibilidad de tocar las imagenes, prenderle velas, acceso libre, una idea muy interesante que hace que el creyente se sienta parte del templo. Es quizas una de las razones del exito de esta iglesia (es muy popular, aunque la de Luren tambien, pero solo en Octubre o Semana Santa). Otro detalle es la hermosa virgen dolorosa que tiene una expresion muy real, pero no salio bien en la foto T-T... no es fotogenica y mal angulo.










- Exterior total de la Iglesia xD:










- Y cierro el thread con un HDR de su eclectica pero predominantemente neocolonial portada:










Espero les haya gustado este paseo por una parte de la zona mas vieja de la ciudad !!!


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Buenissisisisimas fotos :banana: ke trabajazo el tuyo  y bueh cmo tu mismo dice hay varios edificios que se verian mas bonitos con una mano de pintura


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Este thread ma deja dos cosas que pensar; primero, ica tiene unas joyas arquitectónicas muy valiosas; segundo, da demasiado mal aspecto eso de pegar papeles en las paredes y que no limpien las fachadas , se ven llenas de polvo.

Me gustaron tus fotos, Manuel, es un thread muy bueno


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

ME QUEDE IMPRESIONADO CON EL ESTILO DE LAS IGLESIAS X FUERA Y X DENTRO BUEN APORTE GRACIAS X COMPARTIR CON TODOS NOSOTROS.


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Excelentes fotos. Felicitaciones .

El Falabella express en el ex-cine Ica de hecho va a quedar muy bien.
Ójala otras construcciones coloniales tambien fueran restauradas por el sector privado.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^
El AFP integra tambien fue restaurado, al igual que muchos otros edificios, poco a poco el centro esta mejorando mucho. Le paso lo mismo que al de Lima en los 80s: la gente lo abandono.
Recien ahora esta volviendo gracias a que Parcona y la tinguiña estan con un boom economico que ha hecho que se habran muchas tiendas ahi y en el punto de acceso de ellos a la ciudad misma: el centro... se podria decir que el centro se saco la Tinka xD. Aunque la municipalidad... no ha hecho nada T_T.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Es verdad que hay proyectos para remodelar las plazas principales de la ciudad? Sería un buen comienzo.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

En verdad no me gustaria que este thread se vuelva algo como para que todos digan lo que a la ciudad le falta o lo que no, si no que comenten los edificios que ven .


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^
Si, hay proyecto, pero ufffff, esta gestion no es buena, no hara nada mas que seguir con las obras que licito la anterior (como el reasfaltado de calles).


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Imanolsoliman said:


> En verdad no me gustaria que este thread se vuelva algo como para que todos digan lo que a la ciudad le falta o lo que no, si no que comenten los edificios que ven .


es que a veces es inevitable, las cosas saltan a la vista. Pero no por eso la arquitectura dejar de ser la protagonista


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Se nota que Ica tiene un patrimonio monumental de muy alto valor, pero que merece un mejor cuidado. Ojalá que cada vez más bancos y AFP tomen a su cargo los edificios históricos, para evitar que se deterioren. 
La catedral es imponente. Gran trabajo, Imanol!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Edited


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Pasé mi niñez entre Ica y Piura (Lima se sobre entiende) y por esa razón le tengo un gran aprecio. No voy desde hace 4 ó 5 años pero está igualita. No ha cambiado para mal y lastimosamente tampoco para bien.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Me gusta! Esta bastante descuidado pero me sorprende la cantidad de patrimonio monumental que tiene, sin dudas, mucho potencial a rescatar y que lucir ! Me quedo con el ex cine Ica, precioso...


----------



## thecarlost (Nov 6, 2005)

*Ceviche Mixto S/. 7*

¡Que thread Imanol!...¡Que threadzaso!.....demasiado bueno.

Me gustaron todos los edificios, inclusive las fachadas más simples tienen su encanto, lástima el cableado áereo.

El portal de la casa Razeto es un lujo!!


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

es una preciosa joya sin pulir, deberian limpiarla y pintarla y entonces podría recuperar el encanto que estoy seguro tuvo en otros tiempos...


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Q pena q esté asi el centro de Ica


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Me gustaron la Catedral, la iglesia San Francisco y ese portal donde se ve el logo del BBVA. Y si, el centro de Ica tiene muchísimo valor arquitectónico.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Acabo de ver tu thread, muy bueno, hay portadas que uno las ha visto tanto tiempo, que ni cuenta se da los detalles.
Gracias por la información histórica de dichas construcciones.
Ica ha sido una ciudad pequeña por mucho tiempo, por lo que grandes construcciones, en número, no se verán, pero a pesar de eso hay muchas casonas bonitas, como las mostradas y algunas que faltan, como la sede de la Caja Sr de Luren y la casa típica del centro, que presenta una fachada simple con una puerta de madera, como de Huarango, cuadrada, que da paso a un pequeño patio en donde te recibe una especie de balcon y la casa que tiene 1 - 3 puertas con un techo triangular hecho de madera tallada. Voy a buscarles fotos.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^
La verdad es que existen dos tipologias de casa iqueña. La primera es la mas antigua y la segunda es la dl siglo XX a sus inicios. Puertas redondeadas y con motivos de inspiracion italiana. Si te fijas asi son la mayoria de casas en el centro.
Ica siempre fue una ciudad pequeña pero habitaban en ella muchas familias adineradas, los Picasso, los Olaechea, etc. Que erigian mansiones, y embellecian la ciudad en la que habitaban, por eso Ica cuenta con un gran patrimonio republicano, pero como lo vemos todos los dias no nos damos cuenta. Casas Alvarado o Barco no se ven en todas las ciudades del Peru, el problema es que todo lo antiguo en Ica esta muy desvalorizado.


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Imanol, es cierto que ya comenzaron las obras del Falabella?


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Manuel (como me gusta tu nombre jajaja)

Solo te puedo decir que si yo fuera restauradora, este serìa para mi el paraiso.. Los edificios tienen aun el corte maravilloso original. 

Mis tomas favoristas : El edificio de correos... magnìfico, la casa Ford interesante, sobria...pero ...La Casa Cierralta, las rejas art-noveau me dejan sin habla.. las ventanas, me matan las ganas de agarrarla y remozarla.. dejarla lo mas allegada a su estado original.

El thread es importantìsimo para reconocer la riqueza que tenemos en arte colonial, precolonial, neoclàsico y neocolonial y tu Imanol, tienes el conocimiento y el amor hacia todo esto que la verdad me sorprende como no has estudiado conservaciòn y restauraciòn.

Ica es un lugar para visitar a pie y detenerse edificio por edificio para admirar antes de que el tiempo y el ser humano termine su afàn destructivo.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^
Gracias Vane por tu comentario ! estudio arquitectura justo por eso, aunque tambien me encanta diseñar, crear xD! Asi que tengo una gran disyuntiva para mi especializacion.

PD: No es por ofender pero puedo apostar que nadie (o pocos) tenia idea del patrimonio historico de Ica xD.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

ichGERARDO said:


> Imanol, es cierto que ya comenzaron las obras del Falabella?


Si, sera en el Cine Ica y empezaron las obras ya!


----------



## carlosbe (Nov 8, 2006)

Edificios y casas muy lindas tiene Ica.


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

Que buen patrimonio monumental que tienen. Me gustó la portada donde queda el BBVA Banco Continental, siendo colonial es totalmente diferente a otras portadas. A propósito del ex-cine Ica, que coincidencia, el Saga Falabella Express de Trujillo fue instalado también en el mejor cine que tenía la ciudad, el ex-cine Perú.


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

El centro de Ica es muy bonito, tienen un patrimonio monumental muy rico, esta algo descuidado pero se pueden dar mantenimiento a todas esas casonas


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Aedus said:


> Que buen patrimonio monumental que tienen. Me gustó la portada donde queda el BBVA Banco Continental, siendo colonial es totalmente diferente a otras portadas. A propósito del ex-cine Ica, que coincidencia, el Saga Falabella Express de Trujillo fue instalado también en el mejor cine que tenía la ciudad, el ex-cine Perú.


Pero ahi tumbaron la fachada no? o.o... Si en Ica hacen lo mismo, los matare , creeme que me pondre de grafitero si hacen eso.


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

^^ No creo que lo hagan. Supongo que la mantendran como lo hizo Eco con el Cine Perricholi (Rímac) por pedido del INC. 

A propósito de las empresas que van a llegar a Ica.... RadioShack ya anunció la proxima apertura de una tienda en la ciudad.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Cine Ica junto a la Prefectura...*

Tiene un encanto especial ver esas 2 construcciones juntas...


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

ichGERARDO said:


> ^^ No creo que lo hagan. Supongo que la mantendran como lo hizo Eco con el Cine Perricholi (Rímac) por pedido del INC.
> 
> A propósito de las empresas que van a llegar a Ica.... RadioShack ya anunció la proxima apertura de una tienda en la ciudad.


Haha, si, al fin se han dado cuenta de que los bajos niveles de pobreza, y un crecimiento economico logrado por muchos años de esfuerzo es factible :cheers:. Ica seguira expandiendose y diversificandose, aun con una poblacion de 700.000 habitantes hemos logrado salir adelante con nuestros pocos recursos naturales .


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Bastante interesante el hilo sobre Ica, la Capital del departamento del mismo nombre que viene siendo la Capital de departamento más cerca a Lima, que ninguna otra, por eso mismo, uno pensería que este mejor cuidada, espero que con la nueva autopista, se mejoré mucho. Veo que tiene un gran potencial a futuro, desgraciadamente algo se tiene que hacer, sobre el centro de la ciudad, ya que realmente se encuentra muy congestionado y muy mal cuidado.


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Recién puedo ver completo tu thread Manuel, muy interesante y muy buenas fotos, realmente no sabía que Ica tenía tanto patrimonio.


----------

